# TT 2.0TFSI vs Golf GTI



## solidgold (Jan 14, 2007)

Friend of mine was convinced by VW salesperson that the Golf GTI has the exact same engine, DSP gearbox, gearing ratios, etc as the TT 2.0TFSI.

Why pay 55% more for a TT just for the look?

I am not convince that the drive will be the same as the TT. TT has lower stance 0.3CD, lighter too.

Any TT owner out there tried the GTI?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Jam225 has both now.

Gti is nowhere near as good. Its not even in the same league as the Focus or the Civic.

GTI :roll: :lol:


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

Toshiba said:


> Jam225 has both now.
> 
> Gti is nowhere near as good. Its not even in the same league as the Focus or the Civic.
> 
> GTI :roll: :lol:


I beg to differ...although all three have strengths and weaknesses, Civic Type R is a more frantic drive with an engine that has to be thrashed everywhere to get a decent rate of progress. It also has looks that are beginning to look dated already. The Focus ST is a dull, dreary car that happens to have a nice engine, but the rest of it is soo mind numbingly dull

The GTI is the one (IMHO of course) that is the best all rounder...handles well, stops well, decent turn of speed and acceleration, well built and reliable and has good residuals as well, to top it off

I've driven all three, but others opinions may differ of course 

I've not driven the TT 2.0t, but I'd imagine it to be faster (lighter bodyshell) , more refined and better built than the Golf...the extra that an Audi costs does go somewhere, other than straight profit


----------



## mohan (Mar 15, 2007)

solidgold said:


> Friend of mine was convinced by VW salesperson that the Golf GTI has the exact same engine, DSP gearbox, gearing ratios, etc as the TT 2.0TFSI.
> 
> Why pay 55% more for a TT just for the look??


when mk 1 was a tt on a golf underbody, you paid extra for the look...

the mk2 tt is a bespoke aluminium chassis specific for the TT.... this lighter chassis makes a huge difference in everything... much faster, better handling, etc etc etc ...

so you are not paying extra just for the look...you are getting a far better car.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

phope said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> > Jam225 has both now.
> ...


You're kidding right? :lol: The VW is universally renown for being the most boring in its class. It has no external or internal styling worthy of note. Its a pure eurobox with no flair or design effort at all. 
The Focus externally is OK if not in puke orange, cabin very good, handling fantastic. Civic external the best of the bunch, cabin is very good, handling not as good as the focus but better than the Golf.

Both the Civic and Focus out perform and out drive the VW in every way - the only reason ANYONE would say the VW is better is if they hold the badge in higher esteem than the other two. Which is like saying i bought the car as its blue! (its a reason, but doesnt make it better)

Group test for these cars are in this months mags. Lets just say the Golf wasnt 1st or 2nd. :wink:

TT is a massive jump over the Golf even in FWD version.


----------



## jonnyv (Jul 16, 2006)

Have both, on 56 plates.

My view is the Golf is good, and although the tt didnt blow me away like I thought it would it is still better in every way.

Jonny


----------



## jam225 (Jun 24, 2003)

Toshiba said:


> Jam225 has both now.
> 
> Gti is nowhere near as good. Its not even in the same league as the Focus or the Civic.
> 
> GTI :roll: :lol:


 :roll: Did have until last weekend Tosh, see my sig 

I've driven a 2.0T TT back to back with my GTI way back in October, I posted my thoughts on here way back then, in summary though the MK2 felt about 20% better than the GTI in terms of handling, braking ability etc

I will however say that the GTI is the most acomplished all rounder I have ever had the pleasure of owning. If I could have found a decent 5 door example Mrs Jam would be driving that, sadly she got her own way (as usual) :lol:


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

Toshiba said:


> phope said:
> 
> 
> > Toshiba said:
> ...


no, not kidding 

The Focus is dull looking, internally and externally with none of the flair of the original Focus.

The Civic styling is contrived and dating already...the interior is a mish mash of styles...also a backward step with non-independent rear suspension

Yes, the mags seem to think that the Civic is a better track car than either the Golf or Focus....however, I'd rather have a car that is better for the road and more liveable with on a daily basis...many of the mags also comment that the Golf on long term tests is far easier to live with, rather than the narrow view of a few hours on a track

Neither the Civic or Focus have any class, which is nothing to do with the manufacturer badges as both Ford and Honda can make some classy cars...the Golf is the only one of the three I'd be spending my money on, and the residuals of the three confirm that the Golf is viewed by the market as the hot hatch of choice.

All IMHO of course 

I'm tempted to go and test a TT 2.0t to see how it compares to the Golf Edition 30...many mags have also commented how the TT 2.0t is a better choice than the 3.2 Quattro...hopefully an enhanced 2.0t Quattro will be along soon


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

jonnyv said:


> Have both, on 56 plates.
> 
> My view is the Golf is good, and although the tt didnt blow me away like I thought it would it is still better in every way.
> 
> Jonny


Err Gents, he HAS both. You cant argue with that.


----------



## loic (Nov 14, 2006)

Leg said:


> Err Gents, he HAS both. You cant argue with that.


You're right, he HAS both, all that gives us is his opinion though....

It doesn't make him right or wrong :wink:


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

loic said:


> Leg said:
> 
> 
> > Err Gents, he HAS both. You cant argue with that.
> ...


Certainly not. Slightly more informed though maybe.


----------



## loic (Nov 14, 2006)

Leg said:


> Certainly not. Slightly more informed though maybe.


Now that I Can't argue with


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

loic said:


> Leg said:
> 
> 
> > Certainly not. Slightly more informed though maybe.
> ...


Having said that, actually information never stopped anyone posting fact on here so wtf am I on about.


----------



## loic (Nov 14, 2006)

Leg said:


> Having said that, actually information never stopped anyone posting fact on here so wtf am I on about.


From what I can gather, that's the sole purpose of the MK2 forum....

.............to let (occasionally dubious) opinion muddy the waters of fact!!


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

phope

You're delusional. Focus dull, its the most exciting car of the 3 to drive - no one says the golfs a better drive and certain in looks ST does have more about it than the golf even if you close one eye and lay under the car!!

The style of the Civic looks dated - how can you say that driving a Golf :lol: a) a golf has none b) its has none at all!

You made the wrong choice - you should have least got the ed30, o wait they look just the same too :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## bw64402 (Jul 30, 2006)

Toshiba said:


> You made the wrong choice - you should have least got the ed30, o wait they look just the same too :lol: :lol: :lol:


This weeks What Car states the std golf is the better buy (over the 30). Agree with you on the Focus ST. Its the best drivers car by a country mile (from the hot hatches mentioned). Shame it now looks dated on the inside and out... TT all the way :wink:


----------

